# Spuntare/dare una spuntatina ai capelli



## irene.acler

Como se puede traducir en español el verbo "spuntare", en el sentido de "spuntare/dare una spuntatina ai capelli"?

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## femmejolie

irene.acler said:


> Como se puede traducir en español el verbo "spuntare", en el sentido de "spuntare/dare una spuntatina ai capelli"?
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano.


*"cortarse las puntas"* (si dice tantissimo) (tagliarsi le punte)
Otros sinónimos serían Recortar(se) el pelo/ "atusarse el pelo" . De todas formas, no se usa mucho "atusar(se) el pelo"
("Atusarse el pelo" suena a lo que hacen los gatos cuando se lamen el pelo con las patas)
La forma más usada es *"Cortarse las puntas"*. Luego vendría "recortarse el pelo", y la menos usada, sin duda, sería "atusarse el pelo" (yo nunca utilizo esta última, ni siquiera sabía que existía con esta acepción ; en cambio,"atusar" sí se usa muchísimo con la acepción de "alisar el pelo, especialmente pasando por él la mano o el peine mojados" --> lisciarsi, *ravviarsi* i capelli/ lisciarsi la barba o i baffi).


----------



## irene.acler

Femmejolie, muchísimas gracias!! Siempre muy amable y precisa!


----------



## femmejolie

Grazie anche a te, Ire!


----------



## irene.acler

Ah, ahora veo lo que has añadido...muy interesante! Gracias otra vez!
Por cierto, se dice "ravvivarsi i capelli" (non ravviarsi!!!).


----------



## femmejolie

Nop, avevo io ragione, e ho aggiunto la "S" a liciarsi, che mi era sfuggita.
In spagnolo, ravvivarsi significa letteralmente "reavivarse" (=  rinvigorire, rianimare ), ma ha un altro senso.
Grazie comunque, Ire!


----------



## irene.acler

Ah, en español es "reavivarse" entonces, muy bien. Gracias!


----------



## Gianma

¡hola Irene! Ciao a tutti.

In verità in Italiano, riferito ai capelli, si dice proprio RAVVIARSI.

Chau


----------



## irene.acler

Davvero, Gianma?? 
Ho controllato su Google, e mette entrambe le forme:
Ravviarsi--> 878 risultati
Ravvivarsi--> 746 risultati

Però il DeMauro effettivamente parla di "ravviarsi"..Beh, buono a sapersi, grazie!!


----------



## femmejolie

Ehem, Ire!
Avevo io ragione!
Sempre si imparano cose anche nella propria lingua eh
Ravviarsi
Ravvivarsi vuol dire rinvigorire, rianimare (a.e."ravvivare" un malato). Se hai i capelli asciutti vai dal farmacista e compri una lozione per capelli per farli riprendere vigore, forza, energia.
Mi sorprendeva tantissimo...(ravvivarsi significa letteralmente "reavivarse" in spagnolo)
Ravviarsi e ravvivarsi i capelli sono due cose diverse, perciò si trovano su Google entrambe le due forme:
Ravvivarsi i capelli (soltanto 49)
Ravviarsi i capelli (156)
*ravvivarsi* (fai click)
*Sinonimi:* Animare, colorare*. Contrari:* Impallidire
*ravviarsi* (fai click)
*Sinonimi :* Pettinare 

Sta' calma, Ire! Non fa niente!


----------



## irene.acler

Grazie, Femmejolie..ma veramente cavolo io ho sempre detto "ravvivarsi i capelli"..aiutoooooooo!!! Che vergogna!


----------



## Gianma

Irene, no te preocupe. In passato ero quasi certo che "ravviarsi" fosse corretto, ma non essendone del tutto sicuro mi rifugiavo in un prudente e generico "sistemarsi", poi il De Mauro mi ha dato la certezza...
Venendo all'español, invece, mi ci sto approcciando da poco, pressoché da autodidatta: mi piace moltissimo anche se sono abbastanza "in alto mare", e non vedo l'ora di fare un viaggetto per conversare un po' con i nativi.

Ciao Irene, ciao a tutti!


----------



## irene.acler

Grazie, Gianma..è incredibile comunque, a volte non si conoscono espressioni o parole della propria lingua!! Ma WR ci viene in soccorso!!
Buona fortuna con il tuo spagnolo, è davvero una lingua meravigliosa!
Ciao!


----------



## claudine2006

Gianma said:


> Irene, no te preocupes.
> In passato ero quasi certo che "ravviarsi" fosse corretto, ma non essendone del tutto sicuro mi rifugiavo in un prudente e generico "sistemarsi", poi il De Mauro mi ha dato la certezza...
> Venendo all'español, invece, mi ci sto approcciando da poco, pressochè da autodidatta: mi piace moltissimo anche se sono abbastanza "in alto mare", e non vedo l'ora di fare un viaggetto per conversare un po' con i nativi.
> 
> Ciao Irene, ciao a tutti!


----------



## Gianma

¡Hola, Claudine! Le tue correzioni sono  sempre preziosissime de verdad, ma questa volta (lo siento) ti colgo in castagna: "pressoché" in italiano (così come "perché", affinché, eccetera) si pronuncia con la "e" chiusa e si scrive con l'accento acuto. 

¡Hasta la próxima!

G.


----------



## claudine2006

Gianma said:


> ¡Hola, Claudine! Le tue correzioni sono sempre preziosissime de verdad, ma questa volta (lo siento) ti colgo in castagna: "pressoché" in italiano (così come "perché", affinché, eccetera) si pronuncia con la "e" chiusa e si scrive con l'accento acuto.
> 
> ¡Hasta la próxima!
> 
> G.


Ops, mi sono fidata di WR....
http://www.wordreference.com/iten/PRESSOCHE


----------



## Marlotta

Ma davvero posso dire "riavviarsi i capelli?"
Sono italiana ma non lo avevo mai sentito...


----------



## Gianma

Ciao, buongiorno Marlotta. Il verbo corretto è RAVVIARSI senza la "i" (che mi pare abbia la stessa origine di riavviare, con la "i", ma con un significato diverso).

Ciao ciao.




Marlotta said:


> Ma davvero posso dire "riavviarsi i capelli?"
> Sono italiana ma non lo avevo mai sentito...


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Io non ho mai usato "ravviarsi" i capelli...


----------



## claudine2006

IlPetaloCremisi said:


> Io non ho mai usato "ravviarsi" i capelli...


Io sì, è sinonimo di districare, pettinare, spazzolare.


----------

